# Fence disintegrating, baffled



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Yep looks like little white wood helpers to me.

Best get a termite company out there and check your home. If the fence has them they are snacking on your house as well. Best tell the neighbor. 
Best to have both properties treated at the same time.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nice to meet you @Triplexer! I concur with @SW Dweller and add that the fence is gone, make plans to replace it sooner instead of later.

Whereare you? I ask because termites vary in different areas. Here in California dry wood termites that live and nest in the wood they eat are most common. Elsewhere particularly “back east” subterranean types are more common. They nest in the ground and eat nearby wood. If you have subterranean termites, you’ll need to treat the soil nearby often more than once.

Best of luck and please keep us advised.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

When you do replace the fence after treatment. I use old used motor oil to soak the ends of the pickets. Keep all wood out of the dirt.

I had one like that in the back, replaced it after treatment with concrete fence block. 

Let'em eat concrete.


----------



## ArtT (Jul 17, 2021)

I see some vegetation on the fence. Mine was destroyed in a similar manner due to ivy and a grape vine. Did someone clear anything like that from the fence?


----------



## Triplexer (Jan 1, 2021)

Oh it most definitely has had ivy all over it.
Have been discussing this on another pest forum. We think what this is, is dry rot, which is a fungal disease which attacks the wood. Also the fence is at least 25 years old, which is long past its life expectancy.
It just seems to have fallen apart all at once.
If so I'm not 100% sure if such fungus can re-infect a new wooden fence, or if anything needs to be sprayed before replacement.
I still for the life of me, can't see a single insect, anywhere on the fence.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Triplexer said:


> Oh it most definitely has had ivy all over it.
> Have been discussing this on another pest forum. We think what this is, is dry rot, which is a fungal disease which attacks the wood. Also the fence is at least 25 years old, which is long past its life expectancy.
> It just seems to have fallen apart all at once.
> If so I'm not 100% sure if such fungus can re-infect a new wooden fence, or if anything needs to be sprayed before replacement.
> I still for the life of me, can't see a single insect, anywhere on the fence.


I think your fence obviously had termites in it at some point. I have seen way too much post hoc damage, in my house, other peoples’ houses and in dead wood including firewood.

Ivy can damage fences like yours, as well as chain link and others, especially in maturity when it can get very heavy and robust. (See the pictures below.) But it won’t cause hollow galleries; that’s termite damage. Termite colonies don’t live forever or stay in one place indefinitely.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Not sure about termites, but definitely used the wrong species of wood. I bet the price sounded great when it was installed.


----------



## ArtT (Jul 17, 2021)

My case looked very similar but it was not insect damage. The link below provides background to the damage Ivy can cause 





__





Will Ivy Damage My Fence? (Everything You Need To Know) | GardenSuperior






gardensuperior.com


----------



## Triplexer (Jan 1, 2021)

I want to repeat that I have scanned the fence from nail to nail, and there is not nor have I ever in 20+ years I've been there, seen a termite on that fence. If all that damage was caused by termites, they must be invisible ones, or stealth munchers indeed!
Also I would (wood?) add some though not all of that hollowing was caused by me, scraping in there looking for termites.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You know termites are inside the wood right?


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

As Dave pointed out above, subterranean termites nest in the ground, not in the wood where they are feeding. And, if the fence is 20+ years old, it's possible that the termites that caused the damage have gone on to bigger and better things. You may be noticing the termite damage only now because of the additional damage from the ivy.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There's a great article under "Eastern Subterranean Termites, Penn State." It describes what you should look for, like wings and dark colored insects that look like ants.

Sorry, I can't do a link on this phone.


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

Eastern Subterranean Termites


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

you got 25 years out of it, around here thats pretty good.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Unlike diamonds, termite colonies are NOT forever. They're there, then they're gone, but they leave debris, including the fence. 

For sure you want to look and see if there's colonies near the house. A fence? Oy, what-evah! Easy to fix. A house not always so easy to fix.

One of the big symptoms are "termite tubes" made of mud glued together by termite's saliva, which subterranean termites use to "commute" from the ground where they nest to the wood they want to eat and destroy. Some are screamingly elaborate, others dangerously subtle. Pictures glommed from various pest control websites.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

First photo, wow! And blind. Did the scout communicate the span?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

carpdad said:


> First photo, wow! And blind. Did the scout communicate the span?


Pretty cool, huh?

Good question, dunno. I think they just went by feel.


----------



## JamesWilliams90 (7 mo ago)

What type of wood was the fence made of? I've heard Redwood lasts a bit longer and might keep some insects away. Not a fact though. You could also try to change to a vinyl fence if you want to. However, wood blends well with the aesthetic of that place.


----------

